# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  9 простых секретов долголетия

## АВИАТОР

СЕКРЕТ №1. ЛЕПЕШКИ С АБРИКОСАМИ
СЕКРЕТ №2. ХОДИТЕ ПЕШКОМ 
СЕКРЕТ №3. ХОРОШИЙ ЗАВТРАК И МНОГО РЫБЫ
СЕКРЕТ №4. УМНЫЕ ЖИВУТ ДОЛЬШЕ
СЕКРЕТ №5. ПЕЙТЕ БОЛЬШЕ ВОДЫ
СЕКРЕТ №6. БЕЗ ЧЕСНОКА ЗА СТОЛ НЕ САДИСЬ
СЕКРЕТ №7. ДВИГАЙСЯ И ПОТЕЙ
СЕКРЕТ №8. НУЖНО ХОРОШО ВЫСЫПАТЬСЯ
СЕКРЕТ №9. ЧАЙ «ВЕЧНОЙ МОЛОДОСТИ»





> СЕКРЕТ №1. ЛЕПЕШКИ С АБРИКОСАМИ
>  На севере Индии в штате Кашмир проживают хунзакуты — люди, отличающиеся абсолютным здоровьем и выносливостью. На сегодняшний день общая численность этого народа не превышает 20 тысяч человек. Проведенная недавно французскими учеными перепись населения дала невероятный результат: средняя продолжительность жизни у хунзакутов оказалась равной 110 годам. Данный факт был проверен специально снаряженной международной экспедицией.
> Ученые, исследовавшие народ Хунза, пришли к выводу, что основная тайна их феномена кроется в рационе питания. Основа его — пшеничные лепешки из цельной муки и фрукты, главным образом абрикосы. К этому ничего не добавляют, потому что добавить из продуктов больше нечего.
> Хунзакутские женщины растирают пшеничные зерна в каменных ступках, заливают муку водой и готовят лепешки наподобие оладьев. При этом все полезное, что было в зерне, остается. А в сушеном абрикосе едят все, включая зернышко и саму косточку, истолченную в мелкий порошок. Как оказалось, именно порошок косточек абрикосов хорошо поглощает шлаки, способствуя их выведению из организма.
> Не удовлетворившись одними наблюдениями, ученые провели эксперимент на крысах. Разделив 1200 особей в три клетки, они «посадили» их на строгий рацион: европейскую еду, пищу индусов и хунзакутские лепешки с абрикосами. Вывод по окончании эксперимента, что называется, напросился сам. Третий вариант оказался наиболее идеальным. Больные крысы выздоровели, а здоровые пережили своих собратьев из двух других клеток.
> /короче, господа, орехи всякие побольше трескайте 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> СЕКРЕТ №2. ХОДИТЕ ПЕШКОМ! 
> Если ходить пешком каждый день, можно значительно продлить жизнь. 707 некурящих мужчин в возрасте от 61 до 81 года, способных ходить, наблюдались в течение 12 лет. У тех, кто проходил всего 3 км в день, даже не спеша, опасность умереть от всех угрожающих жизни факторов снижалась наполовину. У неходивших же риск умереть от любого вида рака был в 2,5 раза выше, чем у наблюдаемой группы.
> ...

----------


## Akasey

а ещё  1) не пить, вернее пить в умеренных количествах
          2) не курить
          3) и море секаса

----------


## vova230

Мой дед, и стаканчик мог пропустить и курил и прожил за 90.

----------


## Asteriks

*Советы китайцев по сохранению остроты зрения))))*

----------


## Asteriks

Признавайтесь, кто прочитал написанное? Это не шутка. Вообразив себя китайцем, Вы точно что-то там увидите. Так что написано в предыдущем сообщении на картинке? )))

----------


## Marusja

а умирать здоровой жалко

----------


## Alex

*Секрет красоты и долголетия - жрать абы че не надо!*

----------


## Asteriks

Да, американцы, конечно, увязли со своим фаст-фудом. Однако ж нейкия стринги на даме!

----------


## Irina

А ещё для долголетия нужно хорошее настроение, а то захандришь,напридумываешь себе болячек и со временем ими же и начинаешь болеть.

----------


## Asteriks

Чтобы долго жить, нужно бережно относится к своему позвоночнику. Это наш остов, без него (хоть мозг и главнее) никуда. Сегодня доктор посоветовал мне заняться ЛФК и дал ссылку на сайт, чтобы я там упражнения посмотрела. Познавательный сайт, вводите spinet.ru. На сайте можно получить бесплатную консультацию врача. А упражнения я не сразу нашла, поэтому брошу Вам ссылкой с Фриспейса, делайте вместе со мной, а то я заленюсь одна. 
http://freespace.by/download/f1e548fc04

----------


## Asteriks

*Офисный фитнес.
Жертвам сидячей работы посвящается*

    Не отходя от рабочего места, можно провести полноценное фитнес-занятие. При этом коллеги ни за что не догадаются о ваших тайных тренировках. И тогда никакая гиподинамия, отсутствие времени и дефицит свежего воздуха не помешают вам обзавестись спортивной фигурой и здоровым цветом лица. Итак, сегодня советы дают консультанты фитнес-клуба “Олимпик”.
    Если хорошенько приглядеться, в офисе можно отыскать множество совершенно бесплатных тренажеров. Нужно только научиться ими пользоваться. Любую тренировку, в том числе и офисную, нужно начинать с разминки. Идеальный вариант – подняться и спуститься на два-три этажа. Хорошо делать это каждый час или два. Вы сразу же “разбудите” уснувшую кровеносную систему, а заодно и передохнете пару минут от рабочей суеты.
    Размялись? Тогда начинаем работать!

*Упражнение № 1*
для передней поверхности бедра
    Сядьте на край стула и поставьте ноги вместе, прижав колени друг к другу. Спина обязательно прямая. Поочередно выпрямляйте левую и правую ногу, потягивая носок на себя. Выполняйте упражнение до тех пор, пока в мышцах не возникнет ощущение легкого жжения.
    Если это упражнение для вас слишком простое, разгибайте сразу две ноги, не забывая держать колени вместе. Этот вариант позволяет также задействовать мышцы брюшного пресса и спины.

*Упражнение № 2*
для внутренней поверхности бедра
    Для их проработки очень хорошо использовать маленький надувной мячик. Просто зажмите его между коленями и ритмично сжимайте ноги до тех пор, пока мышцы не устанут. Если мячика под рукой нет, в качестве сопротивления подойдут кулаки.

*Упражнение № 3*
для внешней поверхности бедра
    Именно там образуется так называемое “галифе”. Сидя, прижмите колени друг к другу. Руки поставьте на стул с обеих сторон, на уровне середины бедер. Преодолевая сопротивление рук, давите на них, изо всех сил напрягая мышцы в течение 5–7 секунд, потом расслабляйте. Повторите не меньше 20 раз.

*Упражнение № 4*
для задней поверхности бедра
     Поставьте ноги под столом на ширину плеч. Если вы в туфлях на высоких каблуках, их лучше снять. Не забудьте выпрямить спину и напрячь мышцы живота. Поочередно давите пяткой правой и левой ноги в пол, удерживая напряжение 5–7 секунд. Повторите упражнение по 10 раз каждой ногой.

*Упражнение № 5*
упругие ягодицы
    Сядьте на самый край стула и немного наклонитесь вперед. Руки можно положить перед собой на стол, но не переносите на них весь свой вес. Сильно напрягите мышцы ягодиц и буквально на несколько миллиметров приподнимитесь над стулом. Удержав это положение на 2–3 секунды, опускайтесь на место. Повторите 12–15 раз.

*Упражнение № 6*
для грудных мышц
    Сядьте на край стула, выпрямите спину и обхватите руками подлокотники кресла так, чтобы локти и кисти оказались на их внешней поверхности. Теперь аккуратно сжимайте локти, стараясь подтянуть подлокотники к себе. Только не перестарайтесь, иначе придется отвечать за сломанное кресло. Сделайте 15–20 раз это упражнение, удерживая напряжение по 5–6 секунд.

*Упражнение № 7*
скульптурные руки
     Прижмите локти к туловищу и поставьте ладони с нижней стороны столешницы. В том же режиме – 5–7 секунд напряжения и расслабления – пытайтесь как будто “приподнять” стол. Это упражнение укрепляет бицепсы. Делать его нужно на совесть, до ощущения жжения.

*Упражнение № 8*
для укрепления трицепсов
     Для их выполнения потребуется какой-нибудь устойчивый объект – стол, стул или подоконник.
     Встаньте к выбранному объекту спиной и положите на него ладони, согнув локти и отведя их назад. Немного “провисните” в плечах и чуть согните колени, перенеся вес тела на руки. Теперь сгибайте руки в локтях, стараясь “выключить” мышцы ног, а затем разгибайте обратно. Повторите столько раз, сколько сможете.
*Упражнение № 9
*
рельефный пресс
    Вряд ли у вас есть возможность прилечь на офисный ковер и элегантно выполнить пару серий скручиваний. Поэтому сядьте на стул. Выпрямите спину, расправьте плечи и немного напрягите ягодицы. Сделайте глубокий вдох и на выдохе изо всех сил втяните живот. Выполните не менее 50 таких втягиваний. Упражнение следует выполнять именно за счет напряжения мышц пресса. Следите, чтобы диафрагма практически не поднималась. Очень важно ритмично вдыхать и выдыхать, поэтому не задерживайте дыхание.

*Упражнение № 10*
для нижней части брюшного пресса
    Сидя, поставьте руки немного позади себя, ладонями вперед. Соедините колени. На выдохе невысоко приподнимайте согнутые ноги, не забывая сохранять прямую спину. Сделайте не менее 30 подходов.

     Все упражнения можно выполнять как вместе, так и по отдельности. Лучше всего делать их каждый день, чередуя нагрузку на разные группы мышц. После тренировки попейте воды и по возможности потяните поработавшие мышцы.
    Вся тренировка занимает не больше 20 минут. Совсем не сложно освободить это время для заботы о собственном здоровье и красоте!

Источник:farosplus.ru
Автор Елена Шевцова

----------

